# New Betta (PIC HEAVY)



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

So got my fluval spec V all set up. Nice bachelor pad for my new betta. Here he is and his tank setup. Enjoy: 








Nice picture of him. 








Layout of tank. 








Here he is swimming. 








Exploring.








Side view.








His bubble nest.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL! Look at that cute little bubble nest, hes a happy fella


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah he built that nest on day two! He's a pretty active guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Just waitin' for the ladies to come by and check out his new fancy digs =P


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful betta! What kind is he?


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

double tail halfmoon??


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

I didnt ask what kind he was. He was in the fancy betta section in the front of the LFS though with a fancy price tag to match lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Hes deffinitely a double tail, just not sure if he has anything mixed in, like halfmoon or rosetail?...im not experienced enough with types. I can tell veil tails, double tails, some delta tails and halfmoons but im not sure when it comes to cross breeds, then it gets tricky.


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

Haha nice. Im not too worried. Hes beautiful and active and healthy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

He's so pretty, I keep coming back to look at his coloring lol!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd say hmdt. Very pretty.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Beautiful colors on him!


----------



## gillman (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks very cool


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

geeeeezzz.....what a crappy lookin fish....
ok ; i lied.....lol........great looking fish but i would also suggest you trade in the fake plants for some real ones such as cryptocorynes or anubias and java ferns...bettas have been known to get their fins tore up on fake plants..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lohachata said:


> geeeeezzz.....what a crappy lookin fish....
> ok ; i lied.....lol........great looking fish but i would also suggest you trade in the fake plants for some real ones such as cryptocorynes or anubias and java ferns...bettas have been known to get their fins tore up on fake plants..


Usually on plastic plants. Those appear to be silk. But, I do agree, live plants would be a better choice.


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

Haha yes they're silk plants. Im
Considering live. Also, Loha, he likes your plecocaine! Eats it up


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i didn't say nothin about plastic...i just said fake...god i hate fake plants....lol

of course he likes the Plecocaine...it's awesome stuff..


----------

